# Adaptive Air Suspension - Control?



## arkbbq (Apr 17, 2006)

I understand that I can manually access the higher, off-road ride heights of the Q7, however I expect many of us are more interested in the lower ride heights, for low Cd and to fill the wheel wells better. I've read that the lower ride heights automatically kick in at 75 mph and 100 mph - my question is whether these two lower ride heights can be accessed manually and used at lower, US legal speeds. Can anyone clarify?
-thanks


----------



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

There are four setings-off road, comfort, automatic, dynamic. Dynamic or sport mode minimizes the height to maximize performance. There is no manual height adjustment.


----------



## arkbbq (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (bullnuts)*

I didn't phrase my question very well. I think I read that the Q7 automatically lowers a bit when it hits 75 mph and lowers a bit more when it hits 100 mph. What I'm wondering is whether those two lower heights can somehow be reached at slower speeds.
-thanks


----------



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (arkbbq)*

Your question was phrased very clearly. Maybe someone else can answer it better than me. Also, you can e mail Audi directly and they will answer any question within 24 hours.


----------



## Mike~ (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (bullnuts)*

The answer is clearly NO !
I've asked Audi and when I received a response, it was negative.
The only alternative is to install independent electronic lowering system from ABT or JE DESIGN for instance...
Now careful, lowering noticeably reduces comfort especially with 20" or more wheels...
Check http://www.abt-tuning.net or http://www.je-design.de


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (arkbbq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arkbbq* »_I didn't phrase my question very well. I think I read that the Q7 automatically lowers a bit when it hits 75 mph and lowers a bit more when it hits 100 mph. What I'm wondering is whether those two lower heights can somehow be reached at slower speeds.
-thanks

Yes they can be set. Same way we lowered our A8








you can drive lowered like this at 5 mph or 105 mph


----------



## carconcept (Nov 27, 2011)

How can we do this? Is it possible with the VCDS?


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

You can lower the Touareg with vcds. I did with mine about a year ago. 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/levelcontrol.html
Should be able to do the same the Q7. I'll try it this summer when the snow is gone.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi, I can confirm the Touareg instructions work fine.  

Lowered my Q7 1" this weekend. :thumbup:


----------

